
Today, Y Combinator sent me a rejection letter for Startup School… by mistake - thesunny
https://medium.com/@sunnyhirai/today-ycombinator-sent-me-a-rejection-letter-for-startup-school-by-mistake-9a7966af1818
======
thesunny
Pretty big roller coaster today. Thought I'd post the reverse perspective of
getting rejected for Startup School and then accepted and then everybody being
accepted.

~~~
cetico
> I completely accepted we weren’t in. This was like a tearful goodbye at the
> airport and then running into the person again.

That's a perfect description of how I felt.

------
burlesona
So are the teams that got the reject letter and then the accept letter the
actual accepted teams? Did you end up on the advisor track after all?

~~~
justboxing
Not OP but I too got the acceptance, then rejection, then "Everyone accepted"
email.

That "everyone" count according to the email is over 15,000. The original
acceptance # according to email was just 25 applicants (out of over 15,000)

It says that we don't have access to advisor, so I'm not sure what's different
from the previous rejection email which said the same thing i.e. no access to
advisor, but that I can "audit" the course...

